# 93 HB Engine Swap



## 240z (Feb 16, 2010)

I just found an ad for a 93 Hard body 4x4 with a blown 2.4L engine, for sale. 
I have always liked these trucks and it appears to be otherwise in fairly good condition. If I were to purchase it, there are a couple of options.

1. I have an '85 720 King Cab with a 2.4L Z engine (engine is in good shape). Body of the truck is toast. It has an auto transmission. 

2. I have a 93 Pathfinder with a V-6 Standard transmission. Engine is also in good shape. Not sure about the transmission/transfer case. I use it exclusively to haul my boat out of the lake.

question: will the 2.4L z24 engine fit, without mods? (is it a bolt in). Isn't it a bit underpowered for the 4x4? 
or alternately, how difficult would it be to drop the V-6 in. Would I also need to drop the transmission in?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the z engine is not a direct bolt in and it is less power than the ka. the v-6 will bolt in with the proper engine mounts but you would have to swap your tranny/tcase as well. also, the front axle is smaller on the ka than the v-6: R180 vs R200. what axles do the HB and pathy have? what are the gear ratios? i.e. axle codes. you could do a rebuild on the blown ka (depending on what went bad) or pickup a used one from a j/y or a new rebuild online for around 1100 IIRC.


----------



## 240z (Feb 16, 2010)

I have found a 1990 Nissan Stanza with a 4 cyl engine. I can probably buy the car fairly cheaply. 165000 km for $500. 

I assume it is the KA24 2.4L that would be stock.

from Nissan KA engine (Wikipedia): 

When used in the passenger cars both versions of the KA24 used a crank girdle, as opposed to individual caps. In the Nissan Hardbody and Frontier applications a crank girdle was not used.

Is this crank girdle an issue? Is this an easy/ideal swap?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I know that that 240sx and HB oil pans are different but not sure on the stanza. the stanza engine is mounted for a front wheel drive so I would imagine the engine mounts will be a different setup. I don't know for sure though. plus you have to think of electrical connections for all the sensors.


----------



## 240z (Feb 16, 2010)

K I have now sourced a 94 pickup with a good running 4 cyl motor. How difficult is it to swap out the motor? I have changed the transmission in my TR6, and changed a few starters on Nissan trucks before - including my path finder. If I rent an engine hoist and have tools, patience, , can I do this? Are there good instructions anywhere?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Autozone.com has free repair guides that you can use by simply registering your e-mail address. As far as engine swaps go, they aren't too bad. Remove the hood for better access. If you have a manual trans, you'll need to lower the front axle for clearance. Auto tranny models are a bit easier. Make sure you have a floor jack to support the trans.


----------

